# yellow mold??? inside oak



## no tree to big (Mar 20, 2011)

I took down like 9 or 10 oak trees from a lot that needed to be cleared for a new house they were on a property that already had a little house on it and was completely overgrown to the point you couldn't walk through the "grassy" areas without a machete to take out all the saplings and pine trees. I got to splitting a lot of the wood and in several of the trees I came across this yellow stuff its not like a nasty mold that you find in some crotch chunks from damaged trees its like a dry mold, if its even mold I don't know, it is through all the wood not just through the center of the tree or in a crack that runs the length, but whatever it is was killing the trees the worst one the wood was really light seemed like very little water content and was pretty brittle/weak. I'm asking because the property owner kept two oaks that are showing some signs of decline, like the ones that had the yellow substance in them so if its something that can be treated I'd like to let them know to get something done to save the trees other wise I'll recommend taking the trees down before there is a 1.5 million dollar house under them all trees in question were between 16 and 32"

I'll try and get a pic of the split pieces that have the yellow stuff in them if they didn't dry out and loose the yellow they have been split like a week and it just rained pretty good here


----------

